

Fans--Don't Miss Out - sunils34
http://blog.fancite.com/post/19933583986/fans-dont-miss-out

======
shailu76
I am definetly finding things that otherwise i would miss. i am just facinated
by how much "Fan art" is out there. fans are spending time and showing off
their creativity through Fan art which is such a pleasure to see.

I am part of the Fancite team. I would love to hear any feedback you guys have
on the design/product etc.

